

Show HN: EventOnce, Really simple events. - swlkr
http://eventonce.com

======
mikkel
Cool idea - it needs a little more instruction - I was a bit confused as to
how to use it at times.

Like once you create an event a "Great! Now share this URL with anyone you'd
like to invite to EVENT"

~~~
swlkr
Good point! I'll add that in, didn't really consider that, even though it's
the whole point of the site haha.

